# WAHOOOOO! green lam eggs!



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i woke up early this morning and one of my understory green lamasi 'lower ucayali' was out on the front of the glass so i ran to get my camera since i have NO PICTURES of them lol. Anyways by the time i got back he was gone, so i cleared the front of the glass and got out a flashlight to see if i could see both of them... i thought i lost one since i NEVER see both.. but as i peered into a brom i found eggs!!!! a nice looking clutch of 2 eggs.... Ima have to say this has been the most stoked i've been bout finding eggs since the first time i got eggs from a frog lol. Anyways i'll keep a update of em  wahooooooooooo lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! Ummm, where are the pics?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i didn't even take pics this time just cause i didn't wanna stress out the frogs. They are pretty skittish.... but thats what i love about em... i rarely get to see em so when i do its kinda a treat... they are under appreciated lol.. hopefully i can snag a picture of them SOMEDAY.... once i pull the eggs if i do i'll take some pics for sure


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Trev! Ours have started calling a lot. Hoping to follow your example soon. Where did yours lay? Our friend who bred these says his always lay in an upside down film canister on the wall.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

mine layed REALLLLLLY far back into a bromeliad... i would never of seen the eggs but the flashlight reflected off the eggs and caught my eye. They are a sneaky frog... mine are NEVER out... i never see them... and when i do see them they catch on to me noticing them so they bail as fast as they can lol. There tanks pretty overgrown at the moment so i'm hoping theres more eggs in there..possible even some tadpoles or something?


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats, Trevor! 
Very cool. 
I wouldn't be suprised if there were more eggs or tads in there.
Keep us posted on their progress.

Doug... actually, ours just recently started hiding eggs. They are likely laying on the glass, somewhere. Like Trevor said, very seaky.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Right on Trevor. Glad you still have two.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome Trevor. Get some pics as soon as possible!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

InnoEcto said:


> Congrats, Trevor!
> Very cool.
> I wouldn't be suprised if there were more eggs or tads in there.
> Keep us posted on their progress.
> ...


Thanks for the update Nick. Hoping ours are just getting in the mood. Trevor, Nick and Austin bred my greens.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

oh okay  awesome  its crazy how much their colors changed over time... today they have been pretty bold and their greens REALLY starting coming out... it used to be more of a yellow... Def one crazy colored green


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats man...maybe those Standards will follow suit next!!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks everyone!!  so i checked on the eggs tonight and outta the 2 eggs one is fertilized.. so one is better than none  anyways i dont think ima pull it till its just about to tad out. i'll keep an update  i'm stokeddddddddddddd


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who had to reread the title of this post because I couldn't figure out why someone was posting about green eggs and ham?

But seriously congrats.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I am on the waiting list yeah? LOL! VERY VERY COOL


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Trev,

Very good to hear your having such success with your frogs! I love this morph, Bryce showed em to me when he was driving through on one of his many cross country trips. This isn't the same pair he had is it?

Shaw


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

sam I am? green eggs n ham? lol.. 

and DEF. Aaron... this ones urs....  along with another vent  lol 

and these arn't from Bryce... they were From Adam (thedude) im not too sure if he still has his pair or not... something mighta happened to his male or something? he can prob. chime in on that but anyways worddd... thanks for the comments guys... so far soo good... lol. I found some varadero eggs, standard imi eggs, and more azureus eggs the other day as well so it must be the season.... lets HOPEEE for some standard lamasi eggs, BYH eggs, leuc eggs, standard lamasi eggs, auratus eggs, fg vent eggs, standard lamasi eggs, standard lamasi eggs and somee.... standard lamasi eggs..... lol


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Cheezus, are your green Lamasi still producing for you? Ours have started! We've got 7 tads in the water and a clutch of 3 eggs ready to bust out of their gel in the next day or two!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Haven't even had mine for 24 hours and have 3 eggs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

